# Ball bottles



## Hoosier Ball (Oct 23, 2005)

This post should probably be in the bottle section, but I figured there'd be more Ball experts over here, so here goes. 

 Does anyone know about when Ball would have been making beer bottles for Stroh's?  I have a Stroh's Bock Beer bottle embossed with Ball on the bottom.  Also on the bottom is 55012 at top, ID on the left, Ball in the center, 53 at the right, and 100 at the bottom.  It's a 12 oz bottle brewed and bottled by the Stroh Brewery Co., Detroit 26, Michigan.

 Any help appreciated!

 Thanks,
 HB


----------



## madman (Oct 24, 2005)

yo hoosier, im gonna say 50tys or early 1960, if its got the ball mark im thinking of  what ever happened to strohs  mike


----------

